# I Joined the Dark Side...



## turmeric (Jul 14, 2007)

I got a MacBooK yesterday! Much to learn, I signed up for a year of Mac catechesis. It's a whole new world. While I was trying to figure the thing out last night, it was taking a video of me! I didn't save that!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 14, 2007)

A paraphrase from "The Empire Strikes Back"...

Luke: "Is the Apple more powerful and useful than the PC?"
Yoda: "No...no. But, quicker, easier and more seductive, it is..."


----------



## Richard King (Jul 14, 2007)

This must be a trend. 
One of my sons (who was raised on the Windows stuff ) majored in Electrical Engineering and Computer Science then switched to a Mac as soon as he graduated. 
I asked why.
He said he is convinced that they make their stuff with the user in mind so it is all more intutitive and joyful to use.
He got frustrated with Dell and HP and others over the years and just bailed out.
I don't know. I still resent the way Apple makes some stuff impossible to take apart.
I have another son who is dedicated to LINUX use.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome my child.

Your Dad,

Darth


----------



## crhoades (Jul 14, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Welcome my son.
> 
> Your Dad,
> 
> Darth


 
Just remember that Darth saw the error of his ways and came back to the good side. And just think of all of the scars, lost limbs, and breathing troubles that he could have saved by not swerving to the dark side in the first place!


----------



## tellville (Jul 15, 2007)

I have just joined the dark side as well. My Toshiba of 5 years got me through my undergrad, and I felt it was about time to get a new lap top for my graduate degree. The only thing holding me back from Apple was the lack of PC compatibility, but with the new Parallels software, Apple is now by far the best lap top money can buy. And because I am a student I received a $300 discount on my lap top! BOO YA!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 15, 2007)

Excellent, every thing is going according to plan. Now, witness the power of the dark side.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=7YwLQSTo_ow


----------



## JollySpectre9 (Jul 15, 2007)

*sorry I am stalking you*

Freaking hoo-lar-ious!!!!!


----------



## etexas (Jul 15, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Excellent, every thing is going according to plan. Now, witness the power of the dark side.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=7YwLQSTo_ow


Nice!


----------



## turmeric (Jul 15, 2007)

Here I am on the Dark Side! Posting from inside my favorite coffee shop!


----------



## etexas (Jul 15, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Here I am on the Dark Side! Posting from inside my favorite coffee shop!


Meg I am proud of you! When The new OS for Mac comes out, I am coming home to Mac!


----------



## beej6 (Jul 15, 2007)

Actually, the correct parallel to "After darkness, light," is "After PC, Mac."


----------



## turmeric (Jul 15, 2007)

beej6 said:


> Actually, the correct parallel to "After darkness, light," is "After PC, Mac."



Semper Reformanda!


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 3, 2007)

> This must be a trend.
> One of my sons (who was raised on the Windows stuff ) majored in Electrical Engineering and Computer Science then switched to a Mac as soon as he graduated.
> I asked why.
> He said he is convinced that they make their stuff with the user in mind so it is all more intutitive and joyful to use.
> ...


Yes, there is a trend. I was ahead of the curve and got an iMac about 5 years ago.
I actually started with OS 9.
As far as being hard to take apart, I have taken just about everything apart.
As a rule, anything they want you to upgrade or replace is REALLY easy.
Anything they do NOT want you changing, isn't so easy.
NOw the professional apple desktops are a dream to work on. I used to have a G4 and all you did was open a handle and the whole side came down.
Instant access.
The new iMac is supposed to be easy as well but I haven't tried it.


----------



## jfschultz (Aug 3, 2007)

dalecosby said:


> Yes, there is a trend. I was ahead of the curve and got an iMac about 5 years ago.
> I actually started with OS 9.
> As far as being hard to take apart, I have taken just about everything apart.
> As a rule, anything they want you to upgrade or replace is REALLY easy.
> ...



The interesting part is that replacing the hard drive on a MacBook is easy. But this is not so on a MacBook Pro!


----------

